# Coolant Warning Light to New Head Gasket



## passta (Jan 22, 2018)

18' Atlas SEL 6, with about 14k on it, we've had it since new, so about 15 months, this is my wife's car. We've had an issue twice now, where the coolant light will come on. First time it happened, I checked the coolant, it looked a little low, but the exp tank was not empty. Had my wife take it in to get looked at that day, they checked it out and found no issues with leaking coolant anywhere, put some coolant in, message went away. This was about 3-4 months ago. This past weekend the light came on again, and this time, there was no coolant in the exp tank. I put some coolant in, it was not too much to get it back to the fill level, maybe 1/4 of a gallon of BMW coolant I use for my car but more than I would expect on a new car to have lost that much coolant. I have not seen any coolant on the garage floor or smelled any while driving it and no obvious leaks from above the bay.

She took it in this morning, and they said there is a leak at the water pump, they were going to replace the pump, she'd have it back tomorrow. They called her back again to say after they started working on it, it's not the water pump, but a coolant leak at the cylinder head, at the head gasket, so what was originally a water pump, is now a head gasket job, 3-4 days. It's all under warranty so that is good, but this has me kind of worried for the lifespan of the car. 

Has anyone else had any issues like this, are there other things I should ask them to look at while they are doing this job?


UPDATE - 4-10-2020. Since this original post and issue, Atlas has been in 4-5 more times for low coolant I've lost count. It is still in for repair at the dealer, and haas been there for the last 4 weeks. I don't have all my dates right since all the paper work is in the car so some of the dates are from memory, but what they fixed is accurate, and each time I say coolant light on again, the expansion tank is either close to empty or empty:

3/2019 Original Issue first reported, they pressure tested, found no leak, but replaced Water Pump, and then Cylinder Head Gasket.
7/2019 Low Coolant light again. Pressure tested, found no issue, told me to check the coolant, they "run hot" which is garbage, esp. for a $50k~ car
9/2019 Low Coolant Light again - Pressure tested, no leaks or issues found, but they replaced the entire exhaust manifold, and the rest of the exhaust, Catalytic converters, etc..
11/2019 Low Coolant light again - Pressure tested, no leaks or issues found
2/2020 Low Coolant light again - Pressure tested, no leaks, but VW Engineering Technicians involved, replaced water pump. At this point I started working with VW NA Customer Service on a Buyback or Capital Exchange, which can take 15-20 business days. Their response, we're sorry, here's 10% off a new VW, and there is no appeal process, but if it happens again, they will revisit my case.
3/6/2020 - Coolant light on again - They still have the car at the dealer as of 4/10/20, and while it's been there, they have replaced the Water Pump, Cylinder Head, Cylinder Head Gasket, all under direction of VW Engineering. That was 2 weeks ago, and VW engineering told the dealer to order a new "Long Block" which I was told, is a brand new engine, although I have gotten conflicting stories on if that is an actual new engine, or they are just replacing the cylinder block, and basically rebuilding the engine with whatever is left from the original. I had re-opened my case with VW NA Customer Service on 3/6, but first, and they said this originally, they can't start the review process, until the car is picked up from the dealer. I told them that is BS, they can start now, that they are ordering a new engine, which they did after a few more phone calls. 

Fast forward to today, VW NA Customer Service came back with the results of their findings, and offered me the same 10% off a new VW car. I have kept my relative patience and composure throughout this process, but at this point, I lost it on the phone with the case worker. I've asked to speak to her manager, and her managers manager, which is in progress, advised them I will be contacting my attorney as this is a clear violation of my states lemon laws. I also wanted to speak to the "committee" that reviews these cases, and was told they only talk to customers if they are going to do some sort of buy back, but otherwise do not speak to people, which is really cool to make decisions, and have zero accountability. At this point I am putting together all my paper work to look into my legal options the car has been out of service for over 45 days in the last 12 months for this issue. Sad thing is, we really like the actual car and options/features,, and were going to do a capital exchange if they did the buyback.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

passta said:


> .....It's all under warranty so that is good, but this has me kind of worried for the lifespan of the car....


Do you think other makes don't have the same issues?


----------



## LilWiz83 (May 29, 2018)

*Maybe same issue*

Same boat... Maybe. Today my wife starts up her 2018 V6 Atlas (ironically right around the same mileage as yours too) at work and the coolant light comes on. She drives somewhere close by to get some food for lunch. Turns Atlas back on and light is gone, hasn't came on again so far. I check the coolant and it is low, still some in the tank, but a bit below the MIN line. Wondering if I have this same issue now... Had a few other petty issues with the vehicle so far, but nothing worthy for warranty work. Bad thing is, my nearest dealer is 2 hours away. Rethinking my decision on buying a VW a bit more...


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

LilWiz83 said:


> Same boat... Maybe. Today my wife starts up her 2018 V6 Atlas (ironically right around the same mileage as yours too) at work and the coolant light comes on. She drives somewhere close by to get some food for lunch. Turns Atlas back on and light is gone, hasn't came on again so far. I check the coolant and it is low, still some in the tank, but a bit below the MIN line. Wondering if I have this same issue now... Had a few other petty issues with the vehicle so far, but nothing worthy for warranty work. Bad thing is, my nearest dealer is 2 hours away. Rethinking my decision on buying a VW a bit more...


My Atlas as we'll as many came with lower antifreeze amount right from the factory. I noticed mine, after reading some posts here, which was only a few weeks old, they toped it off and now has been at the same level since then. One thing, make sure to only use VW approved antifreeze. In the mean time just add some water and see how it holds up.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

LilWiz83 said:


> Same boat... Maybe. Today my wife starts up her 2018 V6 Atlas (ironically right around the same mileage as yours too) at work and the coolant light comes on. She drives somewhere close by to get some food for lunch. Turns Atlas back on and light is gone, hasn't came on again so far. I check the coolant and it is low, still some in the tank, but a bit below the MIN line. Wondering if I have this same issue now... Had a few other petty issues with the vehicle so far, but nothing worthy for warranty work. Bad thing is, my nearest dealer is 2 hours away. Rethinking my decision on buying a VW a bit more...


Normal cold reservoir level should be near the minimum line.


----------



## alant2019 (Mar 20, 2019)

I had the same issue on my 2018 Atlas. Brought it in to the shop in November to get checked out. Tech said they did a pressure test and found no issue. Since then I had to top off with coolant two more times. Brought it in today for service and asked them to check again. Technician was aware of the issue. Retested. Turned out to be a fuel pump leak. Picking up the car this evening. Hoping the problem is solved. 

So far this has been our only issue with the car. (Besides a small gas tank  )


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Latest VW manufacturer communications I can find.

Coolant leak is definitely on there, meaning they are aware of this problem.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> Latest VW manufacturer communications I can find.
> 
> Coolant leak is definitely on there, meaning they are aware of this problem.
> 
> ...



What is that picture? Something offical from VW? And if yes, what is their solution for the rattling sound 2nd row?


----------



## alant2019 (Mar 20, 2019)

So an update. 

Still have a fluid leak. Bringing the Atlas back to the dealership on Friday. Pump replacement did not solve the issue and it is actually leaking at a higher rate now than before. Hopefully the head gasket solution solves the issue. 

Will report back when complete.


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

Outside of the head gasket leak, I would bet nearly all users of anything VW will need to top off coolant (less than 16 oz) at some point during the first 30k miles. It's done this on all the Jettas, Passats, and Atlas our family and extended family has bought new (6). After that it's been unchanged. They either aren't filling enough, there's an air bubble somewhere that eventually gets burped, or there's some initial coolant burn until something gets broke in. I would not worry about the first top-off, but if you need to do it again or need a lot of fluid to top off, then I'd be leaning on the dealer to find an issue.


----------



## alant2019 (Mar 20, 2019)

So after a further pressure test no leak found. The burp reasoning was given. I am willing to let this go and just keep monitoring it if drops again. Hopefully it has become an none issue.


----------



## audiyos (Nov 23, 2018)

Bought my Atlas on 3/24/19, a week or so after I got the coolant warning light. Took it in to the dealer and they topped it off and said, "oh they come to the dealer sometimes a little low." Not sure why they don't check when prepping the car for delivery. On 4/3, light came on again. Took it back to the dealer 4/4, no visible leak underneath or by the tank. Leak was found behind the engine near the firewall, I can see some pink pooling on something silver (engine or trans whatever it is). They determined that the coolant hose has failed and claim to have never seen that issue before. Seems like this is happening pretty frequently for other owners on here...

Model: VW Atlas SEL R-Line 4-Motion, purchased at Auburn VW in Auburn, WA
Mileage: <300 miles
Serviced @ University VW in Seattle, WA 

Still at the dealer...:facepalm:

*UPDATES:*

*4/12/2019:* VWoA & Dealer tells me that it needs a new coolant pump. Ordered and should arrive 4/27. :screwy:


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So for those having head gasket issues being repairs, how long is this taking?


----------



## bruce_wayne8887 (Sep 27, 2018)

Anyone still having low coolant problems or head gasket leaking? When they do the head gasket job is it a big job or easy?


----------



## B-ran (Jan 7, 2018)

Mine too has had low coolant light come on twice, Dealer topped off twice now. I like the car but I fear the VW now for longevity. With noise when accelerating and noise at shut off they are probably just hoping everyone’s cars last the warranty period then they will have fixes at our cost. SE with tech 4motion V6


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

B-ran said:


> Mine too has had low coolant light come on twice, Dealer topped off twice now. I like the car but I fear the VW now for longevity. With noise when accelerating and noise at shut off they are probably just hoping everyone’s cars last the warranty period then they will have fixes at our cost. SE with tech 4motion V6


How have you determined that your vehicle has absolutely anything wrong?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

B-ran said:


> Mine too has had low coolant light come on twice, Dealer topped off twice now. I like the car but I fear the VW now for longevity. With noise when accelerating and noise at shut off they are probably just hoping everyone’s cars last the warranty period then they will have fixes at our cost. SE with tech 4motion V6


The 2 noises are really not a big deal and have discussed ad-nauseum everywhere where the Atlas is discussed (FB, here, other forums). The coolant/head gasket issue is the biggest issue facing the vehicle.


----------



## GleamingGLI (Oct 4, 2019)

*Identical coolant leak*



passta said:


> 18' Atlas SEL 6, with about 14k on it, we've had it since new, so about 15 months, this is my wife's car. We've had an issue twice now, where the coolant light will come on. First time it happened, I checked the coolant, it looked a little low, but the exp tank was not empty. Had my wife take it in to get looked at that day, they checked it out and found no issues with leaking coolant anywhere, put some coolant in, message went away. This was about 3-4 months ago. This past weekend the light came on again, and this time, there was no coolant in the exp tank. I put some coolant in, it was not too much to get it back to the fill level, maybe 1/4 of a gallon of BMW coolant I use for my car but more than I would expect on a new car to have lost that much coolant. I have not seen any coolant on the garage floor or smelled any while driving it and no obvious leaks from above the bay.
> 
> She took it in this morning, and they said there is a leak at the water pump, they were going to replace the pump, she'd have it back tomorrow. They called her back again to say after they started working on it, it's not the water pump, but a coolant leak at the cylinder head, at the head gasket, so what was originally a water pump, is now a head gasket job, 3-4 days. It's all under warranty so that is good, but this has me kind of worried for the lifespan of the car.
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues like this, are there other things I should ask them to look at while they are doing this job?


____________________________________________________________________________________________________

My car is under warranty as well I just haven't got around to bringing it by the dealership, but I am having this same exact issue.

The reason you aren't seeing the leaks, pooling, or remnants of the leak is because of the plastic dust-guard below your engine bay. 
I was trying to diagnose the issue myself and realized that all of the pooling had been collecting on the top of this dust guard. I 
could tell the leak had been going on for a while because the coolant I had been refilling (weekly at this point) was settling there 
and had dried up multiple times leaving this pink crystallization mess.

I generally like fixing things myself so I don't have to waste the time of taking and leaving my car at the dealership, but after taking 
apart the coolant system I couldn't even confirm 100% where the issue was arising from. On top of that, the replacement flanges I 
ordered online didn't even fit, so at this point I'm probably out of more time than I would have been at the dealership, but also bound 
and determined to fix my own damn car lol.

This weekend I'll be giving it another go, I'll get back online and share the results.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

My wife's has been going from max to min several times over the last 6 months. I've popped by VW to have them top it off because I didn't have time to address it, but it's happened again. Car went in today and no call from them the full day. I call at 5pm and they're like "yeah, it needs a new head gasket." :banghead:

So, our 2018 is in the same boat. Probably started leaking ~12-14K miles; very slowly. Now sitting at 20K miles and going in for a head gasket early next week.

I'm wondering if the block or head is not machined flat? Would seem weird for a head gasket to fail that early without something wrong with the machined surface it's going on to, no?

I'm going to ask this question when I take it in, but also would prefer not to replace an entire engine on a one year old car at this point.


----------



## EBrake (Sep 19, 2004)

*2019 SE 4Motion with Tow package Coolant low*

Came here to see if anyone had a similar experience with a low coolant light. Our Atlas just hit 14k and the low coolant light is on. We have not added coolant, however it has been to the dealer for service so I imagine they topped it off when it was in for the 10K service. 

I am now compelled to have it taken to the dealer and checked. 

I wonder what we will experience at 60K miles... Will the head gasket fix hold up?


----------



## OsirisTDI (Jul 2, 2007)

Eye Candy White said:


> Now sitting at 20K miles and going in for a head gasket early next week.
> I'm wondering if the block or head is not machined flat? Would seem weird for a head gasket to fail that early without something wrong with the machined surface it's going on to, no?.


With a known coolant leak, I wonder if overheating caused a gasket failure... if gasket failure at a coolant jacket is what they discover... In the Atlas 3.6l VR6, VW reduced the size & volume of the radiator... a lot... 6 liters. Also, the engine oil capacity was reduced by 2 liters when compared to the VAG installation of the 3.6 VR6 for the Q7, Cayenne & Touareg.


----------



## Jewels2277 (Jan 15, 2020)

*Antifreeze smell*

Hi i own 2018 atlas sel . It has been to the dealer 6 times. I noticed the antifreeze smell at 8000 miles while driving slow in 
heavy traffic . The dealer has given me many different excuses for this MAJOR problem. The catalytic converter, head gasket,radiator , and most recently the water pump have all been replaced. Multiple pressure tests have been done. There is no sign of any leaks in my driveway. Disgusted at this point. Waiting to hear from vlokswagen corporate regional manager for their solution.


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

I have the 2.0. Level hasn’t dropped noticeably and no signs of leaks but often you can catch a slight odor of antifreeze when you shut it off and walk near the front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc3513 (Mar 16, 2014)

We have the 2018 v6 and though no problems with smell the levels were low a few months back. Topped it off and all has been well since. It is a super common problem reported in the forums affection way too many people. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I have a 2019 with the VR6....the smell is noticeable if you walk near the front of the vehicle. But, the level hasn't dropped at all in 6 months of ownership. It's an extremely common complaint but one that seemingly has no real answer. The perplexing thing for me is the smell with no coolant loss....or such a minor loss that it isn't noticeable. When I have time I will get the dealer to check....if only so I have a record of the issue in case it turns into something.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Our SEL has the smell and our Audi has the same smell. Both have been pressure tested multiple times with no issue. Their are people online who talk about the “VW” smell. Also if you are new to VW the windshield washer fluid smells like antifreeze. If you clean your window with it it will fill the inside with the smell.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Head Gasket*

Anyone else in the head gasket club?

Started smelling coolant a few weeks ago, got the low coolant light on dash. Topped off with some G13 and brought it to the dealer today as I was still getting the smell. It took them all of 30 minutes to come back and say it needs a head gasket.

I’m kinda bummed at only 6k miles but also glad they didn’t give me the run around. Service manager said they have already done a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zolykk (Dec 1, 2005)

What engine?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Zolykk said:


> What engine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


3.6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

I have the same car, but at 3000 miles no issues... yet.

Puzzled that with this engine (which I understand has been around for a while) this kind of issue is coming up. A lot. It's the main German component of the car so I assume it is assembled there, not here in the U.S. Is this correct?


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Watchie said:


> I have the same car, but at 3000 miles no issues... yet.
> 
> Puzzled that with this engine (which I understand has been around for a while) this kind of issue is coming up. A lot. It's the main German component of the car so I assume it is assembled there, not here in the U.S. Is this correct?


 Not 100% sure on where the engine is assembled but I’ve heard rumblings of improperly torqued head bolts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Justin7983 said:


> ....I’m kinda bummed at only 6k miles but also glad they didn’t give me the run around. Service manager said they have already....


So, if you were in charge, how would you assure no vehicle left the plant with no conditions?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Watchie said:


> I have the same car, but at 3000 miles no issues... yet.
> 
> Puzzled that with this engine (which I understand has been around for a while) this kind of issue is coming up. A lot. It's the main German component of the car so I assume it is assembled there, not here in the U.S. Is this correct?


just clicked over 50K miles and no issues. 




Justin7983 said:


> Not 100% sure on where the engine is assembled but I’ve heard rumblings of improperly torqued head bolts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sounds about right for causing the issue.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

shadytheatlas said:


> ....Also if you are new to VW the *windshield washer fluid smells like antifreeze*.....


Not even close. The traditional VW fluid has a very very pleasant fragrance. Not anything like antifreeze.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> just clicked over 50K miles and no issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a friend who I introduced to the Atlas. He bought it and he had nothing but bad luck with it since the purchase. The latest was the coolant. I feel so embarrassed about it since this is his first VW. he has the 2019 SE Tech VR6

Anyways, they replaced the headgasket. His service advisor said to him that it is something the VW is aware of. They should put out a campaign already. Anyways, his service adviser also said they fully expect to be doing a lot of head gaskets for the Atlas. 

Hoping this would be the last of his problems for a while. 

Knedrgr = I too has not have any problems with the coolant as of yet but I do smell some coolant when I get out after a ride. No signs of leak. Do you have a picture of what your coolant reservoir looks like?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Knedrgr = I too has not have any problems with the coolant as of yet but I do smell some coolant when I get out after a ride. No signs of leak. Do you have a picture of what your coolant reservoir looks like?


I smell it too, so I keep an eye on my reservoir, but it doesn't fluctuate much. I also check the oil and it stays relatively the same. Nothing crazy.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just got mine back after the head gasket replacement. They said they found evidence of coolant in cylinders 2, 4 and 6. I also noticed that they did not change the oil.

If they found coolant in the cylinders, wouldn't it be beneficial to change the oil in case of contamination?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Justin7983 said:


> Just got mine back after the head gasket replacement. They said they found evidence of coolant in cylinders 2, 4 and 6. I also noticed that they did not change the oil.
> 
> If they found coolant in the cylinders, wouldn't it be beneficial to change the oil in case of contamination?


If the head gasket only leaked coolant into the cylinders, then it wouldn't get into the crankcase, but if the head gasket leaked coolant into the head's oil passages it obviously would. I probably would have just done an oil change anyway, since it's so cheap.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mhjett said:


> If the head gasket only leaked coolant into the cylinders, then it wouldn't get into the crankcase,......


You do realize the oil sump is on the other side of the piston in the cylinder, right?


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

mhjett said:


> If the head gasket only leaked coolant into the cylinders, then it wouldn't get into the crankcase, but if the head gasket leaked coolant into the head's oil passages it obviously would. I probably would have just done an oil change anyway, since it's so cheap.


I’d assume it just burned up out the exhaust but I’ll probably change the oil myself to be safe. 

On another note, the dealer damaged the front bumper at some point during the repair. Probably while they were reinstalling it after the head gasket was done. Huge gap under the right headlamp and a couple gouges in the bumper. Service manager was pretty apologetic, we will see how they handle it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Justin7983 said:


> I’d assume it just burned up out the exhaust but I’ll probably change the oil myself to be safe.
> 
> On another note, the dealer damaged the front bumper at some point during the repair. Probably while they were reinstalling it after the head gasket was done. Huge gap under the right headlamp and a couple gouges in the bumper. Service manager was pretty apologetic, we will see how they handle it.
> 
> ...


Good luck!
They replaced one fuel injector and they had to remove the front bumper for that. I have the exact same scratches and dents. It seems they used like a pry bar to put the headlights back in place or to level them out. They didn't fix it neither did they apologized for that. I called VW corporate and they did sent out the regional manager to that dealership while my car was there. And she said, nothing is wrong. All good.... What a joke.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Justin7983 said:


> I’d assume it just burned up out the exhaust but I’ll probably change the oil myself to be safe.
> 
> On another note, the dealer damaged the front bumper at some point during the repair. Probably while they were reinstalling it after the head gasket was done. Huge gap under the right headlamp and a couple gouges in the bumper. Service manager was pretty apologetic, we will see how they handle it.
> 
> ...


That sucks.........


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mhjett said:


> Justin7983 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got mine back after the head gasket replacement. They said they found evidence of coolant in cylinders 2, 4 and 6. I also noticed that they did not change the oil.
> ...


They changed the oil of my friends as well when they changed the head gasket. His service adviser said it was part of the service


----------



## Ragethjj23 (Jan 20, 2020)

On my ‘18 with about 24k on it, you can smell antifreeze after parking, especially in the garage. The level is right above min and that is after they topped it off at 10k service. Currently sitting at dealer while they pressure test. I anticipate they will say it’s normal and just top it off. Just want it on record that it was brought in for that issue.


----------



## Ragethjj23 (Jan 20, 2020)

Ragethjj23 said:


> On my ‘18 with about 24k on it, you can smell antifreeze after parking, especially in the garage. The level is right above min and that is after they topped it off at 10k service. Currently sitting at dealer while they pressure test. I anticipate they will say it’s normal and just top it off. Just want it on record that it was brought in for that issue.


Pressure test came back with no leak. Topped off fluid. Told “normal” to go from max to min in 14k miles or so.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ragethjj23 said:


> Pressure test came back with no leak. Topped off fluid. Told “normal” to go from max to min in 14k miles or so.


It’s not normal to lose any amount of coolant. Mine apparently did not hold the pressure tests (they did two). First diagnosis was a leaking coolant reservoir, but they replaced that and it still didn’t hole pressure leading to head gasket replacement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragethjj23 (Jan 20, 2020)

Justin7983 said:


> Ragethjj23 said:
> 
> 
> > Pressure test came back with no leak. Topped off fluid. Told “normal” to go from max to min in 14k miles or so.
> ...


Service lady said it is normal for it to evaporate from engine heat. I knew the outcome but wanted it on record that it was low. I also bring it up at all services so it can show a running issue. 

Does it lose ALOT? No, but could be a problem.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Ragethjj23 said:


> Service lady said it is normal for it to evaporate from engine heat. I knew the outcome but wanted it on record that it was low. I also bring it up at all services so it can show a running issue.
> 
> Does it lose ALOT? No, but could be a problem.


So this is how it looks first start of the morning after 15 minutes of idle. I've been noticing the sweet smell after a long ride when i turn off the engine. To date, no coolant low warning yet. I just don't want to be in a middle of a highway driving and the warning pops up. Want to be proactive than reactive considering there is a history among our vehicles.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> So this is how it looks first start of the morning after 15 minutes of idle. I've been noticing the sweet smell after a long ride when i turn off the engine. To date, no coolant low warning yet. I just don't want to be in a middle of a highway driving and the warning pops up. Want to be proactive than reactive considering there is a history among our vehicles.


My coolant was about that level when the light came on. Also had the strong coolant smell while the engine was hot. Head gasket was done about a week ago and so far so good. Despite the dealer damaging the front bumper in the process (they took care of it at their body shop). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah, it would seem that you too are in for a head gasket. You really shouldn't lose any coolant, especially on a car this new. Coolant shouldn't enter the combustion process or leak out anywhere else, and is a closed system, so evaporation really isn't reasonable either.

I would take your car in and get it documented at least. They might add some coolant and ask you to keep an eye on it, but it's obviously going to continue to go down. I topped ours off twice before I was like "yeah, this isn't right" and took it in when we had time to deal with it.

My dealer was pretty good about things; they said "it's most likely a head gasket issue, we'll take care of it" and got the car in. They changed the oil while the car was in, and were great through the whole process.

I only worry a little bit about now wanting to own this car long term after it needed a dealer-installed major engine component installed at such a low mileage (20K). Not ideal, but it's a blemish on the car's history now, and I'm guessing would be a factor in value if we decided to part ways with it early.

Love the car, and as long as the dealer did a good job on the head gasket, we have every intention of keeping the car for a long time...


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Eye Candy White said:


> Yeah, it would seem that you too are in for a head gasket. You really shouldn't lose any coolant, especially on a car this new. Coolant shouldn't enter the combustion process or leak out anywhere else, and is a closed system, so evaporation really isn't reasonable either.
> 
> I would take your car in and get it documented at least. They might add some coolant and ask you to keep an eye on it, but it's obviously going to continue to go down. I topped ours off twice before I was like "yeah, this isn't right" and took it in when we had time to deal with it.
> 
> ...


I too worry about the longevity of our Atlas after the head gasket replacement at 7,000 miles but am hoping the repairs were done correctly. The front bumper was damaged in the process and they were very quick to take ownership and get it sent out to their body shop for a repaint.

I have access to CarFax through my job and it does show the head gasket replacement, I also wonder if it will affect the future resale. I hope not.

Hudson Valley VW
Date
01/17/2020
Mileage
7,046mi
Services Performed

Vehicle serviced
Maintenance inspection completed
Radiator/condenser fan module replaced
Cooling system checked
Cylinder head gasket(s) replaced
Coolant reservoir replaced
Intake manifold gasket(s) replaced
Vehicle washed/detailed
Grille replaced/repaired
A/C refrigerant recharged
Drivability/performance checked


----------



## gbayle (Aug 13, 2015)

Add me to the list...2019 V6 SE Tech Rline. Only 3,900 miles but coolant went from max to min. in just 5 months... Apparently improperly torqued head bolts cause the leaking & head to warp. Been an issue for over a year & my car had a build date of 08/19 so if it were just the torque at assembly one would think it would have been fixed. Dealer is replacing the head & a bunch of other stuff...dropped it yesterday & supposed to be done Sat. They gave me a loaner Atlas SE V6 Tech 4 motion and at 4,200 miles it’s coolant is lower than mine😂 I’m guessing they had a big batch of bad heads...hope so & really hope I get a good Tech & they don’t scratch my bumper or any other place on my car...it was spotless when I dropped it off.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Argh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gbayle (Aug 13, 2015)

So dropped off Tuesday & just got a call Bowles that Tech wants my permission to perform an extended 50 mile test drive...anyone else who’s had the head replaced have their car taken for a long test drive?

They gave me an Atlas loaner that is an SE Tech V6 4 motion with 4200 miles. It has low coolant too & you can smell it. They can repair this one next! lol


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

gbayle said:


> So dropped off Tuesday & just got a call Bowles that Tech wants my permission to perform an extended 50 mile test drive...anyone else who’s had the head replaced have their car taken for a long test drive?
> 
> They gave me an Atlas loaner that is an SE Tech V6 4 motion with 4200 miles. It has low coolant too & you can smell it. They can repair this one next! lol


Yes. They drove mine 40 miles after they replaced the head gasket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbayle (Aug 13, 2015)

Cool. How has yours been since the repair? Does it feel the same as before?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

gbayle said:


> So dropped off Tuesday & just got a call Bowles that Tech wants my permission to perform an extended 50 mile test drive...anyone else who’s had the head replaced have their car taken for a long test drive?
> 
> They gave me an Atlas loaner that is an SE Tech V6 4 motion with 4200 miles. It has low coolant too & you can smell it. They can repair this one next! lol





Justin7983 said:


> gbayle said:
> 
> 
> > So dropped off Tuesday & just got a call Bowles that Tech wants my permission to perform an extended 50 mile test drive...anyone else who’s had the head replaced have their car taken for a long test drive?
> ...


So how do they smell once the head gasket is replaced?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

rocknfreak said:


> Good luck!
> They replaced one fuel injector and they had to remove the front bumper for that. I have the exact same scratches and dents. It seems they used like a pry bar to put the headlights back in place or to level them out. They didn't fix it neither did they apologized for that. I called VW corporate and they did sent out the regional manager to that dealership while my car was there. And she said, nothing is wrong. All good.... What a joke.


VW service is now FCA bad. I don't understand how they did a 180 in the past 10 years because it wasn't always like this.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> VW service is now FCA bad. I don't understand how they did a 180 in the past 10 years because it wasn't always like this.


My service experience with VW franchise dealer service departments is very very positive.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Tim K said:


> So how do they smell once the head gasket is replaced?


No coolant smell after the head gasket replacement.


----------



## B-ran (Jan 7, 2018)

*Low coolant*

After 3 times of topping off fluid they took my 2018 4motion into to pressure test system. After two days gave me a diagnosis of coolant leaking from water pump two days later they had a new pump installed. Never had any visible leaking anywhere in engine bay or ground. Only have about 500 miles since fix but seems to be holding coolant now.


----------



## gbayle (Aug 13, 2015)

Getting mine back Monday. Praying they did not damage the bumper or any of the parts they removed....long list. 4 of 6 cylinders had coolant in them at 3,900 miles & cylinder head was warped.

Here’s the list of what they did....

03H-103-063-AG
Labor Type: WV03 Part Description
Qty List CYL HEAD 1
N-101-243-06 BOLT 1
03H-121-041-A WASHER 1
03H-121-041-B WASHER 1
095-323-971 SEAL RING 2
WHT-005-184 SEAL RING 1
N-908-946-01 NUT 12
N-910-717-01 BOLT 2
N-101-244-08 BOLT 8
N-911-180-01 BOLT 2
N-106-221-01 BOLT 3
WHT-005-465 BOLT 13
03H-121-041 WASHER 1
N-107-418-01 BOLT 7
03H-109-140-B GASKET 1
03H-133-237-E GASKET 1
03H-133-237-G GASKET 4
03H-133-237-D GASKET 1
03H-133-237-J GASKET 2
03H-145-113 GASKET 1
WHT-005-466 BOLT 7
03H-198-149 GASKET SET 3
03H-198-149-A GASKET SET 3
03H-133-322-H HOSE 1
03H-109-091 GASKET 2
WHT-000-729-A BOLT 3
03H-253-050-D GASKET 1
03H-253-039-H GASKET 1
D-176-501-A1 SEALANT 1
03H-103-383-K GASKET 1
03H-103-483-E GASKET 1
G-013-A8J-1G COOL.ADD. 1
03H-115-562 FILTERELEM 1
N-908-132-02 SCREW 1
5W40 SYNTHETIC OIL 60
5Q0-819-644-A POL FILTER 1
03H-109-507-A TENSIONER 1
03H-121-118 CONNECTION 1
D-454-300-A2 SEALANT 1
N-104-514-05 BOLT 2
N-105-821-03 SCREW 2
N-106-139-01 BOLT 1
N-902-929-03 BOLT 2
N-909-658-02 BOLT 1
N-909-658-02 BOLT 3
03F-919-501-B SENDER 1
3939 Verified customer concern of coolant smell with no leaks present. Pressure tested system and verified no leaks under pressure, Kept pressure tester on and removed ignition coils and spark plugs to check for leakage into cylinders. Found cylinders 2, 4, 5, and 6 to have coolant leaking into cylinders. Removed battery, intake, battery tray, both front wheels, wheel liners, radiator grille, front bumper cover, lower engine cover, upper intake manifold, vacuum pump, high pressure fuel pump, lower fuel rail, lower intake manifold, upper fuel rail, valve cover, catalytic converter heat shield, cats from head, upper timing chain cover, cam adjusters, timed engine, cam bridge, vacuum pump sprocket, removed cylinder head. Check cylinder head for distortion and found .127mm distortion. (max .05mm). Replaced cylinder head, cylinder head gasket, valve cover gasket,


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

gbayle said:


> Getting mine back Monday. Praying they did not damage the bumper or any of the parts they removed....long list. 4 of 6 cylinders had coolant in them at 3,900 miles & cylinder head was warped.
> 
> Hereâ€s the list of what they did....
> 
> ...


Did yours overheat? I would assume so with the head that distorted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbayle (Aug 13, 2015)

Nope...fans never even came on...should have a bit more hp & hopefully better fuel mileage too as it has been horrible so far.


----------



## gbayle (Aug 13, 2015)

Just picked it up & looks like they did a great job. No damage to bumper, lights, fenders, or hood. They put 80 test miles on it & thankful filled fuel tank. According to Service Advisor the new head comes with new spark plugs & they changed oil & filter so it should be good to go. Oddly the coolant level was at about the 3/4 mark from Max when warm...I wonder if coolant level is supposed to be at Max line when car is cool after sitting or if it’s supposed to be when it’s at full operating temp?

Hopefully it’s good to go. Does not smell like coolant & Service Advisor mentioned they have done a ton of these as the service the nearby LAX Rental car fleets. Probably why they did not hesitate to have me bring it in & had it done Friday which is fast considering I dropped it off on Tuesday at 2PM. Work & family kept me from picking it up sooner.


----------



## gbayle (Aug 13, 2015)

So two things I’ve noticed since head was replaced...

1. While at a stop car will randomly have a miss..some days it does it more frequently & it feels like it’s underneath the car more than in front. Is that what the cats feel like when they go bad?

2. Front suspension clunks over raised bumps & road imperfections. Fine on big bumps & dips but small things like reflectors make a sound that sounds like sway bar mounts or the springs rattling in their perches.

I wonder if the warped head sucking coolant into 4 of 6 cylinders & spitting it out exhaust somehow fouled the cats...it would make sense as many people report problems after dealer visit & I bet most dealers top off coolant so more gets sucked in...


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Wife got the low coolant light a few weeks ago while out running errands. She came home, and there was a waxy buildup under the overflow. She took it to the dealer, and the hose clamp was cracked just enough that it was releasing pressure/fluid when hot. New hose and clamp, and no issues since.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Coming in to update here after posting previously and now having the issue re-arise.

Our 2018 Atlas SE w/Tech started leaking slowly I'd guess ~12-14K miles about a year into ownership. Went in and out of the dealer and just buying coolant for it at auto parts stores until ~20K miles when I had enough and decided to make them look at it. At 20K miles the dealer determined the head gasket needed replaced. Car seemed fine for the next ~6 months and then ~26-27K miles the coolant level started to dip down to min or slightly below min, which was now a signal to me that something was again wrong (or never fixed before) with the coolant system.

At ~36K miles I took it into the dealership that had replaced the head gasket and they pressure tested and took the head off and determined that the block was warped. THE BLOCK. Dealer service said this was quite unusual, usually they'd see the heads get warped because of the materials involved, but that our block was warped and leading to a poor seating of the head gasket.

So, here we are at 36K miles with an engine that's been leaking (and burning) coolant since ~12K miles and ~1 year into ownership.

The dealer has indicated that they will be replacing the engine (I want confirmation and want to come in and see the crate motor when it gets in to make sure that it's oil cap to oil pan long block, and that it is in fact new and straight from the factory). I did not like tearing down my ~1 year old cars' engine to replace the head gasket in the dealership, and now to drop the motor and mount a new one just seems crazy to me for a car I paid 40K+ for new ~2 years ago now. I'm a VW loyalist, and appreciate that they're trying to handle it (nice loaner, planning to replace the entire engine), but I am not at all thrilled with the idea of owing a car with a replacement motor that was installed at the dealership. I'm sure their tech's are great, but they are more trained maintenance mechanics than they are engine builders/installers.

I plan to place a call to VW Customer Care on Monday to try and lobby for them buying it back and keeping us in the '21 Atlas loaner that they gave us (it had 5 miles on the clock when they handed my wife keys to it as our loaner). The 3.6L engines are "backordered" supposedly, so my dealer isn't even sure when they'll see it in their shop - meaning we could be without our car and in the loaner for weeks to months.

I previously owned a 2007 GTI since new (sold in 2019), a Golf Sportwagen TDI (VW bought back in 2018), and a Golf R (purchased new in 2019). Hoping VW can make this right and admit that this is really less than ideal for a $40K+ car ~2 years old, and that even replacing the entire engine here isn't really making things whole (re-sale on this car is going to be junk with the history that it has).

Anyone else get a new engine put in? Was it a '21 version engine, or have they changed things that make it not compatible to install into the '18 chassis? Did VW extend your powertrain warranty beyond the initial factory warranty given that the engine was being reset back to zero?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Sorry to hear of all your troubles. I've heard of aluminum heads warping but not blocks. Did it ever overheat? Seems next to impossible for the block to have warped without some sort of extreme stress.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

As of 2 months ago I am a member of the warped head club.

Interestingly a friend of mine had his coolant light come on in his Atlas a week after mine was repaired. They replaced his engine, but I assumed there was rust in the block (the mechanic told me they replace the engine if there is rust in the block). Bad news about all that is they had my friends car for 2 weeks, gave it back and within 24 hours the engine light came on. They kept the car for 2 MONTHS after that because they couldn’t figure out the problem. They were told it was a problem with the transmission so I guess they foobar’d the transmission when they replaced the engine.

You would think if anyone had their car bought back it would be them. The only offer VW gave was 10% off MSRP of a new or used VW. They didn’t take that, they just asked for the warranty to be extended, which VW did, to 84k miles. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but VW Care is a joke.

Can you ask them if they have ever seen a warped block before? Sounds strange to me. If I had to guess, they didn’t repair it correctly the first time. Also don’t assume the mechanics have been trained. The “master” mechanic at my local dealership has only worked on VWs for three years. They left 2 sizable parts off my vehicle and when I pointed it out he basically told me I was wrong. They then compared my vehicle to one on the lot and admitted their mistake. I can’t even begin to tell you the mess I dealt with.

Worst part of all this is we live with it on our CarFax. I recently looked at trading the Atlas on a Q7 and the dealerships I worked with didn’t mention the head being replaced and offered me a nice trade in value which is good.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

mhjett said:


> Sorry to hear of all your troubles. I've heard of aluminum heads warping but not blocks. Did it ever overheat? Seems next to impossible for the block to have warped without some sort of extreme stress.


No, never has overheated. It's never lost enough coolant all at once to have issues cooling itself, but there seems to have been a steady stream leaking into the engine that was being burned off, as we never really saw much evidence of it leaking onto the plastic under tray or ground. The engine has always kind of felt like it wasn't running all that great, and the MPG's have been fairly disappointing, but we chalked that up to it just being the 3.6L.

The wife's been driving around the a FWD '21 Atlas loaner that they gave us, and she said it's so much more peppy and the MPG's considerably better (some of that not having the drivetrain loss of the AWD). She's also saying the car feels less planted, which makes sense and is interesting (I've not driven it yet) given the FWD vs. AWD setup of the one we own.

Going to call VWOA today and see what they say about the new engine vs.is there a buyback option at this point. I would never pay full price for a dealer assembled powertrain...


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Eye Candy White said:


> .....
> The wife's been driving around the a FWD '21 Atlas loaner that they gave us, and she said it's so much more peppy and the MPG's considerably better (some of that not having the drivetrain loss of the AWD). She's also saying the car feels less planted, which makes sense and is interesting (I've not driven it yet) given the FWD vs. AWD setup of the one we own.
> .....


You could consider getting the 2.0T, if a replacement Atlas is offered.

My 2021 Atlas has the 2.0T engine with AWD. It is specifically the combination I wanted (I special-ordered the vehicle). I have driven Atlas‘s both with the 2.0T and the 3.6 VR6. The 2.0 turbo out-accelerates the VR6 non-turbo, by a very solid margin. The 2.0T is also EPA rated at about 20% better mileage. Mine consistently gets about 25 mpg in mixed city/highway driving. Yes, I use premium gasoline.

Important disclaimer: I live at about 6000 feet above sea level. A naturally-aspirated engine loses around 18% of its power, due to the thinner air at this altitude. A turbocharged engine will produce nearly 100% of its power through a wide range of elevations.
🙂


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

The vr6 makes more hp and more torque. It also does not require premium gas. It can also tow 5,000lbs. The 2.0 tows 2000lbs.


*2.0L Turbocharged DOHC 16-Valve I-4 Engine* — 235 horsepower and 258 lb-ft of torque
*Available 3.6L DOHC 24-Valve V6 Engine* — 276 horsepower and 266 lb-ft of torque
The highway rating puts the 2.0 only ONE MPG ahead. According to Car and Driver testing:
The thirstier V-6 model is rated at 17 mpg city and 23 mpg highway with front-wheel drive and 16 mpg city and 22 mpg highway with all-wheel drive. Both the V-6 and the four-cylinder models bested their EPA ratings on our 200-mile real-world test route. The V-6 Atlas returned 24 mpg, and the four-cylinder model delivered 27 mpg. 

As to acceleration, They are about the exact same. Note, it was hard to find a comparison of both engines in AWD or FWD. It is only fair to show both the same..

SE V6FWD8A7.3 sec15.6 sec @ 90.8 mphMotor Trend

TSI SEFWD8A7.2 sec15.6 sec @ 91 mphCar and Driver


Your comparisons and test results I am sure were not done in any kind of controlled environment.....


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

As far as *Eye Candy White*'s post, whatever his wife said is true and all that matters is she's happy. 

Just to add to the discussion, our 2018 (build date Aug 2018) has 31.8k mi on it with zero evidence of any coolant loss (I did have to top it off once, but it was at min and not below), and I do occasionally notice a smell from the left front when it's hot. My theory is that the washer bottle is close enough to the radiator that can heat up the washer fluid and release a smell kind of like coolant.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Our low coolant warning just popped up. I was trying to remote start the car during the winter storm yesterday and it wouldn't go, not even cranking. I figured something was up, checked this morning to start it up, the warning came on. Bringing it to dealer tomorrow. I want it logged in the system. There is still some coolant left in the reservoir but way below the line. SA was telling me that they will top it off and if it comes back again, then it will be something. I told him about the head gasket. He said he has heard of it but have not had to do one yet at his dealer. Water pump he has though. Sigh. We shall see









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

They looked at it and pressure tested . Nada. No leaks in the water pump...they did find out the battery needs to be replaced. And under warranty. I'll have to keep an eye out on the coolant level. My cousins Atlas had the same issue, and the first time he brought it was the same findings. After the 2nd time, he ended getting the seals replaced 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

passta said:


> 18' Atlas SEL 6, with about 14k on it, we've had it since new, so about 15 months, this is my wife's car. We've had an issue twice now, where the coolant light will come on. First time it happened, I checked the coolant, it looked a little low, but the exp tank was not empty. Had my wife take it in to get looked at that day, they checked it out and found no issues with leaking coolant anywhere, put some coolant in, message went away. This was about 3-4 months ago. This past weekend the light came on again, and this time, there was no coolant in the exp tank. I put some coolant in, it was not too much to get it back to the fill level, maybe 1/4 of a gallon of BMW coolant I use for my car but more than I would expect on a new car to have lost that much coolant. I have not seen any coolant on the garage floor or smelled any while driving it and no obvious leaks from above the bay.
> 
> She took it in this morning, and they said there is a leak at the water pump, they were going to replace the pump, she'd have it back tomorrow. They called her back again to say after they started working on it, it's not the water pump, but a coolant leak at the cylinder head, at the head gasket, so what was originally a water pump, is now a head gasket job, 3-4 days. It's all under warranty so that is good, but this has me kind of worried for the lifespan of the car.
> 
> ...


Certainly a different situation than yours, but our new 2020 Jetta had a paint flaw on the roof. I wasn't interested in having the whole roof repainted and blended into surrounding body pillars so I called VW corporate and requested a buy back. After months of waiting and multiple phone calls they came back offering 10% of MRSP to put down on a new VW. I countered with 25% and they came back offering 15%. I just picked up our new Jetta 2 days ago. My point being it seems like 10% off MSRP is one of their standard responses and you can counter! I would be livid after going throughwhat you have been through with your Atlas.


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

passta said:


> 18' Atlas SEL 6, with about 14k on it, we've had it since new, so about 15 months, this is my wife's car. We've had an issue twice now, where the coolant light will come on. First time it happened, I checked the coolant, it looked a little low, but the exp tank was not empty. Had my wife take it in to get looked at that day, they checked it out and found no issues with leaking coolant anywhere, put some coolant in, message went away. This was about 3-4 months ago. This past weekend the light came on again, and this time, there was no coolant in the exp tank. I put some coolant in, it was not too much to get it back to the fill level, maybe 1/4 of a gallon of BMW coolant I use for my car but more than I would expect on a new car to have lost that much coolant. I have not seen any coolant on the garage floor or smelled any while driving it and no obvious leaks from above the bay.
> 
> She took it in this morning, and they said there is a leak at the water pump, they were going to replace the pump, she'd have it back tomorrow. They called her back again to say after they started working on it, it's not the water pump, but a coolant leak at the cylinder head, at the head gasket, so what was originally a water pump, is now a head gasket job, 3-4 days. It's all under warranty so that is good, but this has me kind of worried for the lifespan of the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Just got back our 2018 SE w/tech on Saturday morning after a long block replacement at 36K miles. This after the head gasket was replaced at 21K miles early in 2020. The dealer took the head off this time and said the block was actually warped, which seems to mean that it's been a defective long block from the get go. The car has never overheated, so warping a block because of overheating seems very unlikely.

I checked the oil a few days after picking it up from the dealer with the new long block and the oil level was 1.2 quarts low. :facepalm I topped it off and am waiting to see if the car loses any oil over the next few days/weeks. If the oil level goes down at all I'm dropping the car off, leaving the keys and never coming back for it.

Working with VW corporate in hopes of a buy back. The car very clearly had a bad engine from the factory.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Your issue is weird indeed. I think we talked about this in another thread, but I don’t think they will buy your car back. They will either offer to extend your warranty or offer you 10-15% off MSRP on another vehicle. I’d be curious to know what happens.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I can't imagine how an iron longblock could possibly warp in 36k miles short of an extreme overheating event. Also seems impossible that a warped long block could make it through QC in manufacturing... If it was indeed warped (not sure I'd believe it unless I saw it with my own eyes), there's an explanation out there, and I'd love to hear it. 

Re the low oil level, (1) you don't know if it was fully topped off by the dealer, and (2) it's not unusual (in fact, generally expected) to consume some oil while a new engine breaks in. Just keep an eye on it. Good luck, hope you're all set now for many more miles.


----------



## OsirisTDI (Jul 2, 2007)

mhjett said:


> I can't imagine how an iron longblock could possibly warp in 36k miles short of an extreme overheating event. Also seems impossible that a warped long block could make it through QC in manufacturing... If it was indeed warped (not sure I'd believe it unless I saw it with my own eyes), there's an explanation out there, and I'd love to hear it.
> 
> Re the low oil level, (1) you don't know if it was fully topped off by the dealer, and (2) it's not unusual (in fact, generally expected) to consume some oil while a new engine breaks in. Just keep an eye on it. Good luck, hope you're all set now for many more miles.


VW compromised... with cooling the VR6 in Atlas. In the Atlas 3.6l VR6, VW reduced the size & volume of the radiator... a lot... 6 liters. Also, the engine oil capacity was reduced by 2 liters when compared to the VAG installation of the VR6 for the Q7, Cayenne & Touareg. Also, how did VW adjust the ignition timing to specify 87 octane for the VR6 w/compression ratios at 10:1? Blowing head gaskets seems likely with such a compromise.


----------



## OsirisTDI (Jul 2, 2007)

OsirisTDI said:


> VW compromised... with cooling the VR6 in Atlas. In the Atlas 3.6l VR6, VW reduced the size & volume of the radiator... a lot... 6 liters. Also, the engine oil capacity was reduced by 2 liters when compared to the VAG installation of the VR6 for the Q7, Cayenne & Touareg. Also, how did VW adjust the ignition timing to specify 87 octane for the VR6 w/compression ratios at 10:1? Blowing head gaskets ... from overheating the head... seems likely with such a compromise.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

You are right, the Touareg required more oil for the same engine. Why would VW have reduced the amount in the Atlas?


----------



## OsirisTDI (Jul 2, 2007)

shadytheatlas said:


> You are right, the Touareg required more oil for the same engine. Why would VW have reduced the amount in the Atlas?
> [/QUOTE
> I don’t know why... the oil-coolant temperatures will rise faster. The VR engines were designed to save space... in cars 30 years ago. The application of the engine in heavier SUVs is one of VWs many VR engine applications. In regards to the Atlas, compromise in the capacity of heat exchange from engine oil and coolant may increase overheating in the cylinder head.


----------



## Medik101 (Jan 13, 2021)

passta said:


> 18' Atlas SEL 6, with about 14k on it, we've had it since new, so about 15 months, this is my wife's car. We've had an issue twice now, where the coolant light will come on. First time it happened, I checked the coolant, it looked a little low, but the exp tank was not empty. Had my wife take it in to get looked at that day, they checked it out and found no issues with leaking coolant anywhere, put some coolant in, message went away. This was about 3-4 months ago. This past weekend the light came on again, and this time, there was no coolant in the exp tank. I put some coolant in, it was not too much to get it back to the fill level, maybe 1/4 of a gallon of BMW coolant I use for my car but more than I would expect on a new car to have lost that much coolant. I have not seen any coolant on the garage floor or smelled any while driving it and no obvious leaks from above the bay.
> 
> She took it in this morning, and they said there is a leak at the water pump, they were going to replace the pump, she'd have it back tomorrow. They called her back again to say after they started working on it, it's not the water pump, but a coolant leak at the cylinder head, at the head gasket, so what was originally a water pump, is now a head gasket job, 3-4 days. It's all under warranty so that is good, but this has me kind of worried for the lifespan of the car.
> 
> ...


Had my 18 Atlas for 3 mos now...(bought 2nd hand from VW with 100k km/60k miles)...had a low coolant warning within my first 2 weeks...tech at local dealer said they use a water based coolant and that as the temperature changes, especially the first major cold snap that the antifreeze can thicken and appear low. They topped it up and I've had no issues since. They did recommend that when it is in for regular service to ask that the coolant be checked and topped up in case it's missed.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Medik101 said:


> Had my 18 Atlas for 3 mos now...(bought 2nd hand from VW with 100k km/60k miles)...had a low coolant warning within my first 2 weeks...tech at local dealer said they use a water based coolant and that as the temperature changes, especially the first major cold snap that the antifreeze can thicken and appear low. They topped it up and I've had no issues since. They did recommend that when it is in for regular service to ask that the coolant be checked and topped up in case it's missed.


Yep - I mentioned this either in this thread or another low coolant thread, but VW's pink coolant expands and contracts noticeably with temperature, as well as pressure. Enough to very noticeably affect the level in the overflow tank.


----------



## atlas_drugged (Mar 10, 2021)

passta said:


> 18' Atlas SEL 6, with about 14k on it, we've had it since new, so about 15 months, this is my wife's car. We've had an issue twice now, where the coolant light will come on. First time it happened, I checked the coolant, it looked a little low, but the exp tank was not empty. Had my wife take it in to get looked at that day, they checked it out and found no issues with leaking coolant anywhere, put some coolant in, message went away. This was about 3-4 months ago. This past weekend the light came on again, and this time, there was no coolant in the exp tank. I put some coolant in, it was not too much to get it back to the fill level, maybe 1/4 of a gallon of BMW coolant I use for my car but more than I would expect on a new car to have lost that much coolant. I have not seen any coolant on the garage floor or smelled any while driving it and no obvious leaks from above the bay.
> 
> She took it in this morning, and they said there is a leak at the water pump, they were going to replace the pump, she'd have it back tomorrow. They called her back again to say after they started working on it, it's not the water pump, but a coolant leak at the cylinder head, at the head gasket, so what was originally a water pump, is now a head gasket job, 3-4 days. It's all under warranty so that is good, but this has me kind of worried for the lifespan of the car.
> 
> ...


same experience as you. We are up to 50,000 on our 2018 Atlas. The coolant thing had been an issue for 2 years, dealership would fix it and say it’s no big deal and covered by warranty. Ok

now it’s at the dealer as a squirrel made a nest in the engine. Meanwhile, in addition to replacing the power steering wire ($1,000), they are going to fix the head gasket and water pump again.. I already felt like this thing is a ticking time bomb after the 5th time the engine coolant light came on immediately after filling it with coolant.. now I am wondering if I even want another VW.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

atlas_drugged said:


> same experience as you. We are up to 50,000 on our 2018 Atlas. The coolant thing had been an issue for 2 years, dealership would fix it and say it’s no big deal and covered by warranty. Ok
> 
> now it’s at the dealer as a squirrel made a nest in the engine. Meanwhile, in addition to replacing the power steering wire ($1,000), they are going to fix the head gasket and water pump again.. I already felt like this thing is a ticking time bomb after the 5th time the engine coolant light came on immediately after filling it with coolant.. now I am wondering if I even want another VW.


How many times has the head gasket been replaced?


----------



## ackumar67 (Mar 14, 2021)

New here, 42500km on 2018 Atlas Comfortline tired on the coolant smell around the front of the passenger front side, n kids smell it in the rear seat. Took it to dealership first time after coolant light came on, they just topped it up, so I kept an eye on the level once again level went down back to the dealership they topped up again. Third time level went down they had to pull out rear heater core as they detected leaks on it. We went on road trip n again I had to top up the coolant.
2 months later again went back to dealer after the smell in the cabin started also coolant was low they could not find anything. They just topped up again. Afraid to drive more as you can see very low km. 
Anyone in Canada hs these same issues, Vehicle bought @ Cowell Volkswagen, B.C Canada.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's mind blowing to me that VW, after all this, all the online info etc., can't figure out that head gaskets on some of the VR6s leak.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> It's mind blowing to me that VW, after all this, all the online info etc., can't figure out that head gaskets on some of the VR6s leak.


Without a doubt, VW corporate knows. You would think the dealerships would know because they make a lot of money off the repair. I know this based on a conversation with a service manager and a master mechanic at the same dealership.


----------



## VW8887 (Mar 8, 2021)

Does anyone have this Coolant issue on 2020-2021.5 Atlas V6 Models? We were going to buy an Atlas back in 2019 and remember this problem, Is this still a problem on newer Atlas's?


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

VW8887 said:


> Does anyone have this Coolant issue on 2020-2021.5 Atlas V6 Models? We were going to buy an Atlas back in 2019 and remember this problem, Is this still a problem on newer Atlas's?


I have not heard of this issue after the 2019 model. I was told by the mechanic at the VW dealership that the vendor VW outsourced the engine build to, produced engines with improperly torqued head bolts into 2018. I would imagine VW has done everything they can to ensure it doesn’t happen again. I imagine it’s a very costly mistake for them.


----------



## krebsy75 (Jul 20, 2017)

VW8887 said:


> Does anyone have this Coolant issue on 2020-2021.5 Atlas V6 Models? We were going to buy an Atlas back in 2019 and remember this problem, Is this still a problem on newer Atlas's?


It’s too close for comfort. I would avoid the VR6 for now. That’s what I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

krebsy75 said:


> It’s too close for comfort. I would avoid the VR6 for now. That’s what I did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone has their opinions so here is mine. I was more fearful of the 2.0T than the VR6 based on past VW faults. Both of these engines, in different models and even versions of the engines themselves over the years have had issues. Both have been VW's workhorse engines throughout the last nearly 2 decades. VW sells approx 70-80k Atlas's per year, most of them with the VR6. If this was a widespread issue there would be more than a small group talking about it. Based on someone on this thread who had to go deep into this because it affected their Atlas, this seems to be an issue with an incorrect torque setting at a supplier that was fixed. Would I maybe avoid buying an early Atlas? Maybe. A new one? Not going to worry about this.

As for folks wondering about how the fix of this issue looks on a car fax, I wouldn't sweat that either. I have never had a trade value number thrown out from a dealer where they mentioned it. They will try to nickel and dime you on normal wear and tear, very rarely on anything specific. Remember, most people at dealerships care less about cars than the average forum poster, to them it is just a job, not a passion like it is for most of us on here. They are also likely aware that having a car fax is a good marketing tool but car fax also doesn't catch everything. I have had dealer finished, insurance paid body work (over $5k at the time) done that didn't show up as well as most services performed by dealers on multiple cars and not everything is on the report. I even dealt with a full warranty engine replacement on a Chevy Equinox (first year of 2nd gen, 4 cyl), same thing, not on the car fax.


----------



## ackumar67 (Mar 14, 2021)

2018 Atlas Still having coolant issues n still under warranty now dealer is arguing about Castrol Edge 5w40 synethic oil that i used to change myself @ every 7500km, nw 43000km on the Vehicle. They said it hs to b euro classified....but this vehicle is made in Mexico n fr Canada n USA use only...hs anyone sued the VW Canada fr this yet??


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm glad I didn't get one when they first came out.


----------



## kirsh035 (Apr 14, 2021)

Just read this whole thread - two weeks ago I bought a 2019 SEL-P (with 14k miles) and on day 14 noticed an oil leak (see picture). Brought it in the next day and need a new head gasket. I didn't have the coolant smell (I didn't check coolant level before bringing in either) and I seem to be one of the few with an oil leak bringing attention to the issue. Trying to figure out what to do with the car, hoping to at least get an extended warranty (beyond the CPO) but I know I am also protected under Mass Lemon Law if this becomes a prolonged problem. Has anyone gone the Lemon Law route vs VW Care? This is the 3rd car I purchased from same dealer/salesman .. but I am expecting a fight.

The car was a trade in and on the lot for only 2 weeks before I bought it. I guess this leak happened in the 2 weeks I owned it because hard to believe that the techs would have missed it with the most recent service and CPO certification. Pretty sure I at least glanced under the car when I was test driving and would have surely seen such a big leak ...


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

I imagine it’s disappointing to buy a car and immediately find an oil like that requires a near engine rebuild. As you read, I experienced the head gasket issue. From my experience, I would recommend you let the dealership fix it and go from there. I would ask them how many they have done. You don’t want to be their first. There are plenty of dealerships and plenty of mechanics who have done this repair. If it’s done right you will drive and enjoy the vehicle for years to come.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I can also understand your frustration having just bought the car. I also agree that any decent tech would have immediately seen that oil leak if the car in fact had a full CPO inspection. Seems highly unlikely the leak in your photo would have sprung forth and happened all in 14 days. But you can certainly be forgiven for not having an independent PPI (pre-purchase inspection) done on a CPO vehicle. 

Anyway, you have a warranty for a reason and in all honesty, a head gasket job is very far from "a near engine rebuild." Have the dealer fix it right, and I'd expect they'll take good care of you since you just bought it two weeks ago and have done repeated business with both the dealership and sales guy. This is what warranties are for, not what the lemon law is for.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

mhjett, nice, excuse me, the pistons and crankshaft remain... lol

it’s a big job, maybe most parts are not replaced, but a significant amount of the engine is disassembled, with that, my point is you want someone who knows what they are doing to do the work


----------



## Kataan (May 12, 2021)

Just took my 2018 Atlas in for the Catalytic repair and service. 18k miles on it. The service tech just called and said they were topping off the coolant because they noticed it was a little low, when low and behold, they noticed a crack in the head gasket. They will replace it now if that’s ok to leave it an extra day. 😐
Came here to see if anyone else has had this issue....I guess I’m not alone.


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Welcome to the head gasket club! You aren’t alone. I suspect it’s a significant amount of 18 and some 19 year model owners in the club.

Surprised they can do the head gasket in a day. The dealership that did mine drove it for a day to be sure no codes would be thrown and no other issues developed. They must be professionals.


----------



## jklhill (4 mo ago)

Eye Candy White said:


> Just got back our 2018 SE w/tech on Saturday morning after a long block replacement at 36K miles. This after the head gasket was replaced at 21K miles early in 2020. The dealer took the head off this time and said the block was actually warped, which seems to mean that it's been a defective long block from the get go. The car has never overheated, so warping a block because of overheating seems very unlikely.
> 
> I checked the oil a few days after picking it up from the dealer with the new long block and the oil level was 1.2 quarts low. :facepalm I topped it off and am waiting to see if the car loses any oil over the next few days/weeks. If the oil level goes down at all I'm dropping the car off, leaving the keys and never coming back for it.
> 
> Working with VW corporate in hopes of a buy back. The car very clearly had a bad engine from the factory.





Eye Candy White said:


> Just got back our 2018 SE w/tech on Saturday morning after a long block replacement at 36K miles. This after the head gasket was replaced at 21K miles early in 2020. The dealer took the head off this time and said the block was actually warped, which seems to mean that it's been a defective long block from the get go. The car has never overheated, so warping a block because of overheating seems very unlikely.
> 
> I checked the oil a few days after picking it up from the dealer with the new long block and the oil level was 1.2 quarts low. :facepalm I topped it off and am waiting to see if the car loses any oil over the next few days/weeks. If the oil level goes down at all I'm dropping the car off, leaving the keys and never coming back for it.
> 
> Working with VW corporate in hopes of a buy back. The car very clearly had a bad engine from the factory.


Eye Candy White,

Hoping your still around. I would like to know if you kept your Atlas long enough to see if the long block fixed the disappearing coolant problem. My daughter has a 2018 and has been down a similar road as you. Six visits to the dealer. Replaced the head at one point and now they are doing the long block. What kind of warranty did the long block come with? Thanks for any additional info you may be able to share. My daughter loves the car but it will be out of warranty in about 10,000 miles so need to make some decisions.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

my coolant leaking, 2019 atlas just got approved for a new water pump. Hopefully that takes care of the mystery leak.


----------

